# SELinux - Removal?

## Thistled

Hey team. I installed SELinux - Hardened sources on a small server many years ago.

I never really got around to enabling it and just ran it in permissive mode.

Spent many weeks on end trying to get my head around policies and permissions, and some critical programs I used just never worked.

So, now it is time to remove SELinux from my box and revert back to normal gentoo-sources.

I find it hilarious to see there is no mention of reverting back to a normal system anywhere in Gentoo documentation or wikis.

I have already installed the gentoo-sources kernel, and am currently using it, but can't for some reason seem to remove all selinux policies from my system.

Forgive the stupid question, but is it case of simply removing libselinux and performing an update.

I would not be wasting your precious time with such a stupid question if there was at least a hint of what to do on the Gentoo documentation.

Shame.

----------

## The Doctor

Switch profiles to a normal one and rebuild everything with emerge -e world followed by an emerge -ac

I can't actually guarantee that will work out though. Best make backups first. Removing SElinux from a desktop experiment rather backfired on me a while back.

----------

## Thistled

Thanks for the swift response Doctor.

I think it is much simpler than just rebuilding world.

The last time I was bitten by SELinux (I couldn't run any BOINC apps) I managed to remove it, and I am positive

I did not have to rebuild the entire world. It was so long ago I just can't remember the process.

The current server was built as a second attempt at SELinux, and again, it failed to function as according to the documentation, so it has been

sitting in permissive mode for the last 3 years. lol.

It's totally amazing there is no reference to the community through documentation in how to revert.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Thistled

** UPDATE **

Okay so removing libselinux killed the system. Again, shame there was no warning in the documentation.

Never mind, did a complete reinstall without SELinux and started from scratch.

Suppose it's solved now.

----------

